# Apache 2.4.41 + PHP 7.3.13 + php-fpm unix domain socket (UDS) - phpmyadmin



## StreetDancer (Feb 6, 2020)

*Apache 2.4.41 + PHP 7.3.13 + php-fpm unix domain socket (UDS) - phpmyadmin*

I cannot seem to figure out why I am receiving Gateway Timeout's with phpmyadmin. I go to import a .sql file and I get a Gateway Timeout page with the following error:


```
Gateway Timeout

The gateway did not receive a timely response from the upstream server or application.
```
I then went ahead and checked google for resolves and found this blog site that gave me some tweaks to make. I made the tweaks to no avail. Same error; same problem. I even tried manually importing and it did not work. I have set my max upload to 1024MB and POST size to 1024MB also. The .sql file is very small and the server is very fast. I do not know why this is happening and it's quite frustrating.

If anyone has a clue what is happening; please key me in.

Best Regards,

~TruthSword


----------

